# Gold und Weißfische "Fundtiere"



## freme (4. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
meine bessere Hälfte hat während der Trockenzeit in einem Tümpel im Wald einige Gold und Weißfische gefunden die in einer kleinen Fütze lagen und diese in einem Wassereimer mitgenommen. 15 Stück hat sie mitgebracht, der Rest ist leider in der Fütze verendet.

Wir hatten schon einen kleinen 180l Teich, da kamen sie erst einmal rein, vorher lebten dort keine Fische.
Wie das so ist durfte ich dann einen größeren Teich für die neuen Bewohner anlegen. Dieser umfasst nun etwa 1000l.
Die Fische sind auch schon umgesiedelt und in den neuen Teich eingezogen, augenscheinlich ist auch alles in Ordnung bisher.
Eine Filterpumpe habe ich bereits bestellt und wird diese Woche dann montiert.
Die andere Frage ist zum einen muss ich die Fische füttern oder besorgen die sich ihr Futter schon von selbst was halt so abfällt in einem Teich. Die 2 Wochen in denen sie im kleinen 180l Becken waren habe ich sie auch nicht gefüttert. Da habe ich etliche Meinungen zu ergoogelt, manche sagen nicht füttern andere hingegen füttern. Erklärt wieso weshalb warum tut keiner.
Teichpflanzen sind jetzt einige gesetzt worden.

Da die Fische im Winter nicht umgesiedelt werden sollen sondern im Teich verbleiben der 70cm tief ist werde ich da wohl mit der Methode arbeiten etwas als Eisfreihalter zu platzieren.
Der Teich hat zu einem Drittel in etwa direkte Sonneneinstrahlung.


----------



## Aquaga (4. Sep. 2018)

Wenn gut Futter da ist vermehren die sich schlimmer als Karnickel. 
Da sind dann, wenn du Pech hast, am Ende der Saison aus 15 Stück dann 100 Fische oder noch mehr geworden.
Ich würde sie auf keinen Fall extra füttern, wenn sie nicht total abmagern.


----------



## freme (4. Sep. 2018)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## center (4. Sep. 2018)

Ob die sich jetzt noch vermehren? Bei mir ist Ruhe.
Füttern kann man so oder so sehen. Wenn sich schon Algen etc. an den Wänden/Boden gebildet haben, könnte man darauf verzichten.

Aber ich würde füttern, damit sie nicht abgemagert den Winter beginnen.


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2018)

Moin Freme und herzlich willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 

Zum ersten wäre es sehr hilfreich die genauen Arten zu Bestimmen. 
Dies ließ sich mit guten Bildern am besten von einem Fisch im Glas, also Seitenansicht machen.
Dann wäre es wichtig die Lage deines Teichs zu kennen, sprich aus welcher Ecke der Welt kommst du. PLZ ist da schon sehr hilfreich.
Dann kann man daraus auch Rückschlüsse auf die Winter treffen.

Das nächste ist die Fütterung, hier steht in erster Linie die Frage nach den Wasserwerten deines *neuen Teichs. *Denn hier kommt es oft zu Problemen mit der Nitrifikation. Und das endet bei der gutgemeinten Fütterung schnell im Tot.
Was und wieviel gefüttert werden kann entscheident dann wieder die Art der Fische. Wann, entscheiden die Wasserwerte. Und das wie über den Winter entscheidet deine Region und die Art der Fische .


----------



## H0LGER (4. Sep. 2018)

Ich halte es schon für grenzwertig 15 Gold - und Weißfische auf dauer in einem 1000 Liter Teich zu halten. Diese darin aber nicht zu füttern ist für mich tierquälerei.
In einem großen stark bewachsenem Teich würde sich sicherlich genügend Nahrung für die 15 sammeln - aber hier mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Aquaga (4. Sep. 2018)

H0LGER schrieb:


> Ich halte es schon für grenzwertig 15 Gold - und Weißfische auf dauer in einem 1000 Liter Teich zu halten. Diese darin aber nicht zu füttern ist für mich tierquälerei.
> In einem großen stark bewachsenem Teich würde sich sicherlich genügend Nahrung für die 15 sammeln - aber hier mit sicherheit nicht.



Wenn du an 40 cm große Goldfische denkst finden die sicherlich nicht genug. 
Ich gehe aber von Fischlein aus, da die - wie gesagt - aus ner kleinen Pfütze stammen.
Problematisch werden die 1000 l wenn die wachsen oder sich vermehren.
Was wären wohl 100 Fischlein in 1000 l, hm?

Deswegen mein Tipp: Nicht groß füttern - nur wenn die abmagern, weil dann ist erwiesenermaßen noch zu wenig Nahrung im Teich.
Die Gefahr kommt von der anderen Seite, wie troll20 schon drauf hinwies.
Wer noch kein Gefühl für Futtermengen hat überfüttert ganz schnell und so ein neuer Teich kann halt auch ganz schnell kippen.
Ergebnis: Die Fischies sind schneller hops als nach ein paar Monaten Diät


----------



## H0LGER (4. Sep. 2018)

Hältst du es jetzt ernsthaft für einen guten Weg Fische durch nahrungsentzug klein zu halten? Überdenk die Aussage doch lieber noch mal.
Die Goldis werden nunmal mindesten 30 cm und die Weißwische wahrscheinlich auch - je nachdem welche es konkret sind.


----------



## Aquaga (4. Sep. 2018)

H0LGER schrieb:


> Hältst du es jetzt ernsthaft für einen guten Weg Fische durch nahrungsentzug klein zu halten? Überdenk die Aussage doch lieber noch mal.
> Die Goldis werden nunmal mindesten 30 cm und die Weißwische wahrscheinlich auch - je nachdem welche es konkret sind.



Nein, also pass auf was du mir unterstellst!


----------



## H0LGER (4. Sep. 2018)

Ich unterstelle hier nichts, ich hab nur noch mal nachgefragt weil ich es so verstanden habe.


----------



## freme (5. Sep. 2018)

Ich sehe schon, ganz so einfach ist das nicht und jeder hat da sicherlich seine eigenen Erfahrungen.
Zu der Region, mitten im Ruhrgebiet. Traditionell also nie ganz harte Winter, aber zur Zeit kann man das ja nie genau sagen wie sich das Wetter verhält. Wie gesagt, der Teich steht zu 1/3 in der Sonne und hat ab dem frühen Mittag bis zum Sonnenuntergang dann auch permanent die Sonne auf dem Drittel stehen.

Zu den Fischen. Der eine __ Goldfisch kommt vielleicht auf 6 oder 7cm. War in jedem Fall der Kleinste von allen. Der andere Goldfisch ist etwas größer vielleicht 10cm. Mehr Goldfische sind es auch nicht.
Die Weißfische hatten in etwa alle die gleiche Größe aber keinesfalls größer als 10-12cm
Ich habe nur ein Bild von einem der Toten, den hatte meine bessere Hälfte fotografiert um zu bestimmen was es ist. Vielleicht auch doch kein Weißfisch? Der Nachbar meinte das, ich habe von Fischarten keinerlei Ahnung. Zur Zeit fressen Sie etwas __ Entengrütze welche oben auf dem Wasser schwimmt. Die hat mir ein anderer Bekannter gegeben der einen recht großen Teich hat aber leider keine Fische möchte, sonst hätten wir die dort untergebracht.

Danke für eure Kommentare. Wir versuchen in jedem Fall das bestmögliche zu tun damit die Fische überleben.


----------



## Ansaj (5. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Freme,

deine "Weißfische" dürften ganz nomale Goldfische sein. Jedenfalls dem Bild nach zu urteilen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass es auf dem Kopf etwas schwierig ist und ich auch keine Expetin im Erkennen von unterschiedlichen Karpfenartigen bin. Goldfische färben sich erst mit der Zeit um, geboren werden sie dunkel (ebenso wie der auf dem Foto).

Das macht für mich auch Sinn. Da hat sich jemand seiner überzähligen Goldfische in einer Pfütze im Wald entledigt. Unglaublich 

Gut, dass ihr welche retten konntet. Nun aber das "Aber": Auch der vergrößerte Teich ist für eine dauerhafte Goldfischhaltung viel zu klein. Ab 10.000l ist meine persönliche Meinung. 

Vesucht ihnen doch ein gutes artgerechtes Zuhause zu suchen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## freme (5. Sep. 2018)

10.000l....das ist ne Menge. Habe heute noch gelesen das jemand vom Verband für Aquarien und Terrarienhalter bei goldfische 20 bis 50 Liter pro Fisch angegeben hat was mir schon wenig vorkommt. Da ging es zwar um Aquarien aber tendenziell ist die Grösse denke ich ja mal nicht unterschiedlich ob hinter Glas oder im Boden. Beim Spaziergang mit dem Hund hatte ich einen anderen Nachbarn getroffen der lustigerweise nächstes Jahr einen Teich bauen möchte dem habe ich direkt einige Fische aufgeschwatzt wenn er denn dann fertig ist. So sollte es dann schonmal etwas leerer werden.


----------

